# White Clouds, I know they are simple, but...



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

I just bought 12 white clouds for a 55 gallon. I do not know how to distinguise male from female, and I do not know how they will spawn. Will it be a cluster, or scattered. Any other info is welcome.


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

OK, I found out htat males are slimmer than females, in that case, I have 4 males and 8 females. Will they just do it on their own or do I have to do anything to influence them? My water temp is 76 degrees, and my PH is like 7.2-7.4.


----------



## Z Man (Jan 18, 2005)

White Clouds are not egg or fry eaters but with the fish you have in there with them, you most likely will never see any fry. WC's are egg scatterers in plant-life and it would be best to breed them in a tank all by themselves to get any fry.


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

I had 3 WCMM, plus an apple snail, in a small tank on my desk at work. I didn't do anything to try to get them to spawn. I never saw any eggs, just dicovered little things swimming in the water one day when I went to do a water change. I fed them some commerical fry foods, but not on the weekends (as I don't go into the office on weekends) and have given away about 2 dozen of the babies.

I concur that if there are any other fish in the tank you won't see any babies, but it definitely is fine to leave the adults in with the babies -- they don't bother them.


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

Maybe I'll set up a tank like that. Is there a way to tell when a female is about to start spawning? Could I put a male and female into a net breeder for a day for spawning to occur?


----------



## Z Man (Jan 18, 2005)

They should do away with the person who invented "net breeders"!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

While white clouds are renowned for not eating their own eggs, they do eat the eggs of other fish. That can be very annoying if you aren't expecting it.

cucci67, they won't spawn in a breeder net.


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

...Thought so. Well maybe sometime in the future I will set up a 10 gallon, and put a few in there. But you guys are saying taht they will regularly spawn, but the eggs or fry will just be eaten right? I will just focus oin my kribs to breed, I will proobably get some guppies too.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

If you set up a tank just for white clouds, and the conditions are right, you should have no trouble cranking them out by the dozens. They won't eat their own eggs & fry, so if there aren't other fish in the tank, things should be fine.


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

Probably will probably use a 10 gallon, without a heater. I can get like 25-50 cents each at my LFS.


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

Wow, I came home today and saw that one WC is so fat, she looks like she is about to explode! If by any chance I see any eggs, will I be able to scoop them with a net? Otherwise, I may put a male and the 3 fattest females in a 10 gallon. THink they will spawn in there with the tank at room temperature?


----------



## Z Man (Jan 18, 2005)

White Clouds are actually a cold water species so a heater is never needed.


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

Haha, I saw one little white clouds fry swimming in a plant. I rescued him, and he is now in a 10 gallon, with 2 males and teh 3 fattest females. I am hoping to have more soon!


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

Are yopu sure white clouds don't eat their fry... I haven't seen my WC fry in few days. I have been feeding Wardly Liquid Fry food just incase he is still in there, but he has diapeared altogether. Maybe he is hiding, but I haven't seen him for a while, and aI heven't seen any more fry lately.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Well, one should never say "never", but White Clouds are pretty famous for not eating their fry, especially if they're well-fed.
I don't know what happened to your lone little baby, but you'll probably have plenty more soon enough.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

If any fish gets hungry and somthing else is nearby that will fit in their mouth well its dinnertime.


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

Well I'll keep waiting. It took like a week for my WCs to breed in the 55, maybe I should move some more back into the 55 as it dosen't look like my parents are willing to let me put another 25g tank in my room.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

Did you put them under special conitions for the spawn? I just got 8 WCMMs in a 10 gallon and I don't know what I'll do if they spawn, most likely i'll give them away to a friend of mine to feed his cichlids or something


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2005)

they scatter their eggs on fine plants like java moss. Where are you from and i'll try find a species of fine plant that they should have at your lfs


----------



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

http://www.aquarticles.com/articles/breeding/shaw_whitecloud.html that should help


----------

